# transverse and raised afi



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

Hope someone can shed some light on my issues. I am 34 weeks I have raised amniotic fluid afi= 24cm and my baby is transverse. I seen my dr lasy weds she said i am at risk of cord prolapse it waters break. I had to return to clinic in 2 weeks (35 + 2) and if situation still the same for admission. If my baby turns by then am i still at risk of the cord prolapse just due to the raised afi? Just hoping not to be admitted, obviously if they advise this i will do it. Really wondering what is my mine risk factor, it the position sorts itself should i be ok or is the raised afi a risk in itself (what risk is this?). Sorry i am alittle confused with it all (too many probs can only cope with one at once).

Thanks in advance.


Trix


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If your baby turns into a head down position, and the head engages, then your risk of cord prolapse goes down significantly, however, if the head is still high, even if in the correct position, then you are still at risk, although not just as much as when it is transverse.  I'll keep my fingers crossed it moves for you then you can stay at home!!   

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for your response. Just htought i would update you. Baby went breech last week and today (36weeks + 3 days) she is head down engaged 4/5th so very relieved. Hope this may help someone in a similar position, all that worry and she is not even born yet!

Trixx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, it's behaving already, let's hope it carries on for the next 18 years!!!  

All the best!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

